# OPI x Katy Perry Collaboration



## flipshawtii (Nov 18, 2010)

Katy Perry is hopping on the polish line trend and I can't blame her since she helped me make new threads about her past NOTD (here) &amp; (here)



​ Last Friday, Not Like the Movies, The One That Got Away, Teenage Dream &amp; Black Shatter.​  ​ 

​ Just like the Serena thread (here) a crackle polish is included. Seems like the crackle polish is on trend? What do you think?​  ​ OPI's Video Swatches:​ ​  ​ Pictures from Lacquerized (link)​


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 18, 2010)

I like the crackle trend for some times...it's a bit edgy for all the time but i do like.. especially the hot pink one.  I need to go to ulta and see if they have any opi's that i like.  the last one i bought was "my private jet" ages ago.


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 18, 2010)

ok this looks cool.  I can see myself getting all of them now.


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 18, 2010)

Swatches really do help create lemmings!


----------



## vixie13 (Nov 19, 2010)

I love these!!!


----------



## magosienne (Nov 19, 2010)

I love these colors, but i'm definitely not a fan of the crackled nails.


----------



## katana (Nov 25, 2010)

I NEED a crackle polish!

I have not seen one available in stores anywhere around me yet! I must try one!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 27, 2010)

I really like all of them and I do like the crackle. Ive never worn one of them but I wouldnt mind it.


----------

